# Lowrance HDS7 Gen 3 + StructureScan HD



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

If you're asking about the transducer, you should keep it. It's not worth much anyway. Get on amazon and get yourself a sea sucker for $50 then you can have a transducer anytime you want. No holes in the boat.

Keeping the plotter is a no brainer. Keep it.


----------



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

I use Sea Sucker for my bike rack, didn't know they make products for marine use. Thanks for the advice.

Would it be this one?
https://www.amazon.com/SeaSucker-4-...TF8&qid=1526494021&sr=8-3&keywords=sea+sucker


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Sea. Sucker. Get it? 

That's the same one I use for my transducer. Works perfect, even at speed.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Ive got the same unit, works great, only goes haywire when it encounters a big change in depth from shallower water to a deep channel, or when ive gone out past the reefline <300 ft but maybe i dont have the good transducer? either way it throws up a heck of a rooster tail. All and all good unit just wish it had tides like the old garmin units. Most of the time the sounder is off anyhow.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Boneheaded said:


> All and all good unit just wish it had tides


The 3rd Gen HDS has tides.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

jmrodandgun said:


> The 3rd Gen HDS has tides.


Better crack open the manual!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Boneheaded said:


> Better crack open the manual!


watch


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

elsillo said:


> I use Sea Sucker for my bike rack, didn't know they make products for marine use. Thanks for the advice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sea sucker moved into the bicycle market 4 or 5 years ago after getting their start in the marine industry. 
Really neat products


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

It is a $1000+ unit. Mount the chartplotter and pay a Lowrance expert to set it up for you and show you how to use it. My HDS7 is connected to my Suzuki motor through NMEA 2000 and I get all kinds of engine info including fuel burn, instant MPG, engine hours, rpm etc. Depending on the engine you can get more or less info. I have the little xdcr epoxied in the bilge for depth reading only. It reads up to 30mph and as shallow as 2'. The downscan and sidescan xdcr is mounted really close to the starboard sponson. Mine doesn't throw a rooster tail either. It only works at slow speed (5-6mph max) and really isn't an advantage unless in water 5' or more. I don't fish water much deeper than 6' but it is nice to get a good picture of the bottom while drifting along or running to another spot. I have found unmarked oyster reefs, holes, humps and channels that aren't on any chart. Normally I'm in 3' or less so I'm not using those features anyway but they are very cool when I do use them. Fishing alongside a jetty will really look cool on sidescan view. It takes a while to learn how to read it properly but it is super cool.


----------



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

Thanks Jay, I have been in contact with a few people and decided to go the same route as you mention you have. I mean if I have it why not go the extra mile and get everything done as well. I have never had one installed but I can see myself using it as my gauges and when fishing close to the jetties here. Nice tips, I am really grateful of the help the smallest decisions right now with the boat being built are stressful haha.


----------



## James4litre (Jan 10, 2013)

I have the same unit and only fish the flats. I bought a total scan transducer and can spot tarpon up to 40 ft away. It also helps when you get way back in the back country and lose your way


----------



## James4litre (Jan 10, 2013)

Also, an option is the stern saver adhesive mounting for transducers.


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

Boneheaded said:


> Ive got the same unit, works great, only goes haywire when it encounters a big change in depth from shallower water to a deep channel, or when ive gone out past the reefline <300 ft but maybe i dont have the good transducer? either way it throws up a heck of a rooster tail. All and all good unit just wish it had tides like the old garmin units. Most of the time the sounder is off anyhow.


----------

